# Greek F4 very low



## sunny91 (Nov 28, 2007)

Sunny


----------



## ccheese (Nov 28, 2007)

Another good one, Sunny. But.... how could you tell it was Greek ?

Charles


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 28, 2007)

They are mad!


----------



## sunny91 (Nov 28, 2007)

Because,the website I got the video from said it was Greek.  
Sunny


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 28, 2007)

You butchered that sentence Sunny. Your brethren in the UK probably would not appreciate your interpretation of the King's English.


----------



## sunny91 (Nov 28, 2007)

Matt can you pm to me the right way to tell what i want to tell. I am not good
in English,  

Sunny


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh, sorry Sunny!! Now I'm embarrassed. Didn't realize that you spoke english as a second language. That's what I get for sticking my foot in my mouth. I thought you just had a keyboard brain fart. Wish I could speak another language. Assume you speak French?

My apologies.


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 29, 2007)

Haha, I'd be worried if it was his primary language... keep those vids comin', any language is fine by me!


----------



## plan_D (Nov 29, 2007)

It's the Queens English, you yankee scumbag.  

sunny, you'd say "I know it's Greek because on the site from whence the video came; the title was 'Greek F-4'." or "It's Greek because the f*cking website I got the video from said it was Greek" or "Shut up, you dumb yank, before I fart in your general direction".


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 30, 2007)

Your mother is a hamster and your father smells of elderberries.

Now go away before I taunt you again.


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 30, 2007)

plan_D said:


> It's the Queens English, you yankee scumbag.
> .



Queens English?


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 30, 2007)

Why are most of my favorite bands fronted by...

Nevermind.


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 30, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Why are most of my favorite bands fronted by...
> 
> Nevermind.



I know what you mean.. I'm often embarrassed to say that I like Queen. I cant think of any other English Queen worth noting though..


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 30, 2007)

Great Clip! Ahhhh the memories.......


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 30, 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## enven (Nov 30, 2007)

Thats a good mustache..very serious business.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 30, 2007)

Yep!


----------



## plan_D (Dec 1, 2007)

Queen Victoria ... you know, the owner of the globe...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 1, 2007)

You don't let up do you planD? Lord I love a man that is proud of his nation. And my friend you have much to be proud of.


----------



## plan_D (Dec 2, 2007)

I have to be extra proud of my nation, because the vast majority of the 'British' are either not British, or don't have a clue about anything truly British - let alone being proud of Britain.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 2, 2007)

Yep, I hear ya. More so I think from your perspective. America has a tradition, but not ones steeped in hundreds of years of history and tradition. Our histories are integrally linked and that is why I personally have an affinity for your nation.

God bless the Queen.


----------

